# Ipods Compatible with OEM VW iPod Adapter (PN: 1K0051444)



## eduba (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought this would be a good idea to share which iPod's I've tried with the OEM VW iPod Adapter (PN: 1K0051444) in my car. 
From the original spec the following are compatible:
* iPod 3G
* iPod 4G
* iPod 4G U2 Edition
* iPod Mini
* iPod nano
* iPod Photo 
I've successfully used these two ipods as well
* 5G iPod Video
* 1G iPod Touch
Considering when the kit was released ('06) I'm assuming the Nano referenced in the original spec are 1G and 2G. I'll be picking up a 3G Nano and amend this post when I confirm it works.
For those of you who have this kit and have tried some of the other iPods, please post!
For reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod


----------



## '99jettatdi (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Ipods Compatible with OEM VW iPod Adapter (eduba)*

I installed the OEM kit in my wifes Touareg.
My 4G U2 iPod and her 3G Nano work with no problems, I haven'y tried any others yet.


----------



## 2.0l of Fury (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Ipods Compatible with OEM VW iPod Adapter (eduba)*

I wonder if this will work with the ipod function of my iphone. Anyone know?


----------



## funkdaddyj (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Ipods Compatible with OEM VW iPod Adapter (2.0l of Fury)*

I just had this installed on my '03 Passat and it works fine with my iphone. Unfortunately, it does lock out the controls to the ipod portion of the iphone (calling, gmaps, etc still work). I really want to be able to control the track selection through my phone.


----------

